# questions about bowfishing



## marshhunter

im intrested in getting into bowfishing, but i have a few questions about it, before i take the expensive dive into it.
1. do you use a mechanical release like bowhunting?

2. do you use sights like bowhunting?

3. where is a good place to find a good bowfishing bow at a reasonable price (i am on a budget)?

thanks in adv. 
marsh


----------



## big v

No release, no sight, just the reel set up you choose. Check out pawn shops for deals. Gander Mountain on 45 has enough to get you started.


----------



## NitroNX898

Depends on what you want. I use an old Bear recurve with the old spool type reel.


----------



## marshhunter

*confused*

went to a pawn shop today and found an old compound pse. it needs to be restringed pretty soon. but it felt pretty good i pulled it back using my fingers and it didnt pinch....it was only $30 do yall think its a good deal?

another question i had was- i dont know is since im not using a release where does the the string need to end up? at the tip of your nose? like how it does for bowhunting? im a little confused.

what do i need to look for in a good bowfishing bow?


----------



## remi19

sounds like a good deal on the bow. Just remember that you could be shooting alot on any trip, so you only need to have about 30 to 40 lbs of pull. when you get a new string put some no fingers on the string they are a life saver. the guy a gander mnt, 290 and 1960 knows his stuff. They will be a big help. good luck


----------



## marshhunter

how much do you think it will cost to get it restringed?


----------



## marshhunter

remi19 said:


> . when you get a new string put some no fingers on the string they are a life saver.


what are no fingers??


----------



## C4E

No fingers are 2 piece rubber sleeves that are contoured to ur fingers...one piece for ur index finger goes above the noc and the other piece fit for your middle and ring finger goes below....they are a must for bowfishing...i also advice a batting gloves for al lest your shooting hand cuz even the no fingers can take there toll after alot of shooting plus with all the teeth fins and scales etc they help to protect your hands


----------



## Slime Time

*cheap works well for bow fishing*

My Bow fishing rig is an old compound with the manual wind on spool, set at around 30 lbs. its never had a sight and just a plain old Bow Tab works great for your fingers. Ive had it for over 20 years and its never let me down, back then I bought the bow used for 20 bucks.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I used to shoot a recurve I now have barracuda. The no break over point is great forthisand also snap shots at half draw work out well also.


----------



## Chunky

You can make about any bow work for you. When I first started I used my hunting rig, which was a PSE compound. I shot it fingers, with no sights, and I put on a roller rest and used a reel seat and Zebco reel. That was not the ideal set up by a long shot...way too many pounds for all night shooting and it drove the arrows deep in the bottom or logs or whatever. The only good thing about that set up was it really developed my shooting muscles. 

I now shoot all traditional, and my bowfishing rig is a Quinn recurve. You can buy them brand new for 200 bucks.

Most serious bowfishermen are using the bottle retrievers, zero drag and no chance of "not getting the button pushed" like on a normal fishing reel. They cost about 80 bucks. The arrows are all fiber glass and will cost you 10 to 15 bucks apiece.

I just bought for bow for my daughter. She does not shoot traditional, so I got her a Fishhawk from AMS. It is a compound that has no let off, so you can snap shoot it or shoot it from half draw will good results (there are a couple like this on the market). I found it in a kit, with bottle retirever and all set up for $309 "free shipping".

The 30 dollar pawn shop bow is very cheap, and if it is in good working order and the right draw length for you.....you can definitely make it work, you will probably still have 150 invested by the time you are all set up. Of course, if it gives you trouble you may not have as much fun as if you would have ponied up the 300. I guess it is a judgement call on how tight your funds are.

Good luck, it is so fun it is addicting...if you go once with good conditions you will be hooked.


----------



## texas two guns

No sights or aiming required, just shoot under the fish.
Like pointing your finger, forget everything you know about
bowhunting and aiming, just shoot.


----------

